

Ask HN: Lets start connecting and working together - Post your story - marcomassaro

I know a bunch of HNers here have:<p><pre><code>  (1) Great ideas but haven't pursued them

  (2) Domains that are sitting and undeveloped

  (3) Live websites - but need help in one way or another
</code></pre>
Lets use this thread to post (1) (2) or (3) above with a description, along with who you are looking for:
partnership, consulting, designer, developer, marketer, sales person etc<p>I know the HN community has so much to offer so I think this thread can be a great way to collaborate and find people to work with.<p>#### Don't forget to have an email address in your profile's "about" section so others can contact you ####
======
propercoil
I have a niche website that sells a digital service that i started in june. It
gets 5-8 sales a month now (each of $30) and raked 1700 people who registered
in the past to a mailchimp email list. It has the potential of making >120
sales a month with a good push from seo, email campaigns and the like.

I haven't touched the website for 2 months and i'm considering selling it if
someone is interested. Maybe even something else? if anyone owns a website
that sales, maybe we can take percentage out of each others websites and spice
it up?

~~~
marcomassaro
Interesting - do you have an email where I can reach you?

~~~
propercoil
yes just click on my profile

------
distrofreak
(2) - I have Challengify.com a web 2.0 ify type domain, which can be used by
startups and goes with various innovative web startup ideas.some are - self
motivating app, programming challenges

I am either willing to giveaway this domain name or ready to partner with
developers and like minded people to start something BIG!

~~~
marcomassaro
Cool domain thanks for posting. Quick heads up: make sure you have an email in
the "about" section of your HN profile so other users can contact you.

~~~
distrofreak
Thanks Marco!

------
desaiguddu
We are small Mobile application studio for iOS / Android Apps and Games. If
you have something in mobile space , feel free to connect with me.

------
tagabek
I am teaching myself iOS development while working on a few side projects.

Feel free to shoot me an email!

